# Bunkbed Mattress Dimensions



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Anyone know the dimensions or have them handy (28 BH-S)? Looking at sheet/comforter sets for the kids.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't know dimensions of the mattress, but Camping world has these...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=21085

Paul


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our kids just bring sleeping bags and blankets. That way you don't have to buy sheets, and the kids stay warmer anyway. Plus, given all the comforts of the Outback, sleeping in a sleeping bag is a little more like camping.

We checked into sheet sets, and while Camping World has them, they are expensive.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We bought the RV sheet sets from CW to use as a mattress cover. Although nice to look at, the fabric that covers the Outback mattress is not removable and therefore difficult to clean. We too throw the girls sleeping bags on top.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello!

I looked in my handy dandy 2005 catalog and came up with the following dimensions:

28" X 74" for 21 RS , 23 RS single bunk, 25 RS-S, 28 BH-S

28" X 74" for lower 26RS, upper 28RSDS

28" X 84" for upper 26RS and lower28RSDS

Pretty confusing, huh?

My wife plans on making our own fitted sheets for the bunks and queen bed!

Mike


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I bought regular twin sheets and than made comforters by sewing a piece of quilted cotton to a heavyweight fabric that matched the interior. I just sewed them face to face with a little hole to turn them which I stitched up. Then I turned the foot end up about 18 inches and stiched along the sides to make a pocket for the matress to fit into. This not only keeps the comforter from coming off, but it keeps the sheets tucked in. Kids slip in and out, the comforter serves as a blanket and making the bunks is easy. Best of all, they look designer made. I got both fabrics from Wal-mart cheap. I think I made both comforters with enough fabric for toss pillows and matching curtains for under $40. The comforters were done in under an hour.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I gave both boys Land's End fleece (only...no padding or insulation) sleeping bags this year for Xmas to use in the bunks...after making those bunk beds etc....I gave up on sheets. And...I noticed that that bunkroom is pretty hot in cold weather..there's a heat vent in there that just about blasts the boys off their beds! Hope they work...they're lightweight, so I thought they'd be good for summer too.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks everyone for the dimensions and input.

Wayne


----------

